# [H] Rogue Trader Marine Items [W] Stuff



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all, 
A deal for Heresy members, I am in the middle of a project I need funds or trade for, I am willing to will and deal on some awesome Rogue trader era models.

Have
20 RT era plastic Marines, yup beaks and all, all bare plastic ready to use
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/40k tanks/
RT Tanks
RT Land Raiders
RT Land Raider Spartan
RT Rhino
RT Predator
RT Wheeled Razorback

All are built primed grey ready to paint

Terrain
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/Terrain/
40k
Imperial Mini Fortress
City of Death ruined temple corner 10x10
City of Death full square ruined temple 12x12
Imperial Firebase command
Imperial Firebase walkways
Eldar Webway

Fantasy terrain
Farmhouse 
Inn

All terrain primed gray ready to paint

OOP Metal Termies
Eldar Far seers

I need
Eldar Bitz
Orks
Harliquins
Heroclix
Horrorclix
$$$ Paypal verified

PM me with questions and offers I am ready to deal


----------

